# OrchidExpo 2013 Les Orchidphiles de Montreal Canada



## NYEric (Mar 22, 2013)

http://orchidophilesmontreal.ca/Copied-Cours.php

Is anyone else going? 
My phone is apparently now dead so I can't even check STF or my messages.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 24, 2013)

OK, I got myself together enough to post photos from the show today. I drove up and got there just in time for the last 10 minutes of breakfast this AM. I saw Mike (Shiva) who was working the show andEurythone, Denis, JP Faust, Raymond, and a few other STF'rs. The vendors were good and the displays were good but the lighting in 2/3 areas was terrible.  I got one plant adn then returned home. Time for bed! Thanks to the Orchidphiles for the hospitality, and everyone have a good show. 





























PhraGg Hanne Popow x Sunset Glow








There were a lot of neat phrag hybrids i had not seen befofre but this was the only decent photo




84 point AM lindenii


----------



## Hakone (Mar 24, 2013)

thanks for sharing!


----------



## Clark (Mar 24, 2013)

This is a great look.








WOW! What a trip!!!


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 24, 2013)

WOW back and forth in the same day! That is a big trip for you! I won't even do that from here and I am 3 hours closer than you are. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 24, 2013)

did you have any orchids in your suitcase?

nice displays


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the pics Eric!

I was a pleasure to meet you!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 24, 2013)

cnycharles said:


> did you have any orchids in your suitcase?



No, not this time.



Erythrone said:


> I was a pleasure to meet you!


Thanks, it was a pleasure to meet you also, even without a nice Dollgoldi in your hands!


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 24, 2013)

NYEric said:


> No, not this time.



That is not what I hear from Customs :rollhappy:


----------



## Ruth (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your photos. What was photo #4? Is that one big Phrag Grande?


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 24, 2013)

Looks like a great show. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Leo_5313 (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for the pics, Eric!


----------



## Dido (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for sharing pics, what did you get yourself


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 25, 2013)

Ruth said:


> Thanks for sharing your photos. What was photo #4? Is that one big Phrag Grande?




I think there were 2 plants. At least one of them was Grande x caudatum (I hope my memory is wright...)


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2013)

It was the lindenii, 2 caudatums and a Grande i think, lots of of nice Phrags!!  At a display across the room there were 3 green Phrag hybrids I had never seen before!  When they grow up they should be really nice.
BTW, When I came into Canada the inspectors happened to find 2 plants somehow sleeping inside my glove compartment. They asked me if they were in soil, of course I said. "no". When they checked and saw they were in bark they said "OK" and I was on my way! Unbelievable!
Also, my phone is now working again!  It stopped on Friday after a text from a STF member in Seskatchawan!!!


----------



## Dido (Mar 25, 2013)

you know bark is not soil, it is aother plant material.....


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2013)

Thank god!!


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 27, 2013)

Quite some specimen plants on our pics!!!! Thanks!!!! Jean


----------

